# the NPP Continues



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Had a busy weekend so I didn't listen to as much as one would like, but I did get around to a few things, such as some piano music of C. P. E. Bach:










Something you might want to look into if you're not aware of it already.

Another thing I did was listen to Karajan and the Berlin PO do Sibelius symphonies numbers 4 and 6.










Sibelius is a little too low-key for me in these works. They are very pleasant, and have some interesting harmonies and so on, but I think I would've enjoyed more drama.

I also listened to Schubert's String Quartet #15.










A work that needs a nickname. How is it supposed to keep up with "Rosamonde" let alone "Death of a Maiden"? I do like DotM better, but this is a really good string quartet. I'm also a big fan of the Emersons, whose music does not strike _me_ at any rate as being "cold" or whatever.

I also listened, for the first time, to Hampson singing Mahler's _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_.










I believe that last work is what I enjoyed most. It's short, but generally sweet.

Finally, I began my weekend with Faure's Nocturnes, which is one of the better ways to begin a weekend:








.

I added yet more to my project, and I have approximately 717 hours of listening to go.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

will be today's contribution to the NPP. It is rather challenging for me to hear the bird sounds in it. Sometimes the music obviously sounds the way birds sound to me, but a lot of times I can't hear birds in it.

I think it would be fascinating and very worthwhile to get a computer to analyze bird song and break it into notes that human composers could orchestrate. It might be more or less the way Messiaen did it - or it might be completely different.


----------

